# My first ever mac haul



## vampwillow (Oct 20, 2008)

I got The 213 brush,217brush and 219 brush.Woodwinked e/s, all that glitters e/s, carbon e/s and shroom e/s.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 20, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy your new goodies


----------



## kittykit (Oct 20, 2008)

Great haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're going to love them all. Enjoy.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 20, 2008)

Great haul.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Oct 20, 2008)

gorgeous combo of eyeshadows! you can do so many looks with those colors alone


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 20, 2008)

awesome haul/great start! you're gonna have so much fun with those items, and create beautiful looks!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

You picked the best shadows ever!! All are so versatile! Great stuff!!


----------



## sincola (Oct 20, 2008)

Very good starting products!! Enjoy!!


----------



## sweetkiss (Oct 20, 2008)

very good colors & nice set of brushes ^^


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 21, 2008)

great haul! you'll be hooked soon enough now! lol


----------



## nunu (Oct 21, 2008)

Great choices! i love the 213 brush it's my hauly grail brush!


----------



## summer6310 (Oct 21, 2008)

You pick all the great colors, enjoy them!!!


----------



## Kelly78 (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome picks!!! Enjoy!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 21, 2008)

enjoy


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 21, 2008)

nice haul! enjoy


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good choices!!! Enjoy!


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 22, 2008)

Fantastic haul! Love the eye colors


----------



## LilyD0m (Oct 22, 2008)

wow! it's is a great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy it sweety!


----------



## macosophy (Oct 24, 2008)

how lovely... i can't wait to get woodwinked and all that glitters!


----------



## koretta (Oct 24, 2008)

wow!!! great haul... i love the colors...


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 24, 2008)

What's the top left eye shadow in the first pic? Its so gorgeous!


----------



## makeupmadb (Oct 24, 2008)

Fab first haul! Woodwinked is absolutely gorgeous..well..they all are!


----------



## x3n (Oct 24, 2008)

Very nice haul!
Hope you have fun with the new stuffies!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_What's the top left eye shadow in the first pic? Its so gorgeous!_

 
That looks like Woodwinked to me.

Great first haul! You got some awesome brushes, and the eyeshadow shades you picked are really versatile. Definitely some of my faves. Enjoy them!


----------



## lucentsilver (Oct 25, 2008)

gorgeous combo


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Oct 25, 2008)

welcome to the addiction


----------



## KellyBean (Oct 25, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy it


----------



## slick (Oct 27, 2008)

wow, that is like the *perfect* first haul.  you either have great instincts or your MA was pretty awesome!  enjoy!


----------



## Monakhd (Nov 4, 2008)

You really did a great job picking out your first stuff...such versatile shadows and the best tools ever.. just in case you dont already have this-you might want to consider investing in a good primer too!

I remember the first things I bought from MAC were bright green shadows and yellow/green/pink paint tubes with no brushes. For a girl who had no idea what she was doing...let me just say it was a mess!! I was scarred for life.. (no wonder i'm more of a ruby woo girl!)


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Nov 6, 2008)

Great haul! You will love All That Glitters... It's my everyday shade, I go through about 3 pans a year! :S


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 6, 2008)

niceee you got some really great things i love those brushes and e/s


----------

